# George Weah



## Blu71 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Vedi l'allegato 301

Altezza: 184 cm 
Peso: 76 Kg 
Ruolo: attaccante
George Manneh Oppong Ousmane Weah è nato a Monrovia (1 ottobre 1966) in Liberia, Weah è uno dei più famosi giocatori di calcio africani. 
Come attaccante ha militato in diverse società europee ed in particolare ha giocato con il Milan in Italia.

George Weah è uno dei calciatori più amati dai tifosi rossoneri non solo per le sue grandi doti atletiche e creative ma anche perché ritenuto una persona amabilissima e unica. George con il suo altruismo, la sua potenza e le sua velocità era forte di testa e ricco di fantasia. 

Approdò al Milan nella stagione 95/96 proveniente dal PSG e sin dall'esordio (Padova-Milan 1-2) si mostrò decisivo realizzando un gol di testa dopo 6 minuti e fornendo poi l'assist per il memorabile ultimo gol del Capitano Baresi.

Nel Milan non segna molto (alla prima stagione realizza 11 reti in 26 presenze) ma le sue reti sono tutte importanti per la conquista del 15° scudetto.
Memorabile il suo gol all'ultimo minuto a Roma contro la Lazio (3 dicembre '95).

Nelle 2 stagioni successive George realizza 24 reti in campionato, tra cui quella rimasta nella storia del calcio perché realizzata dopo dopo aver superato 7 avversari ed aver percorso quasi tutto il campo. Era l'8 settembre '96 ed il Milan giocava contro il Verona.




Nel 98/99 Weah è ancora decisivo per la conquista del 16° scudetto, con le sue reti tra cui spiccano quelle della grandissima doppietta a Torino contro la Juve.

Il grande idolo del popolo rossonero lascia il Milan a metà stagione 99/00, a 34 anni, per il Chelsea.

Con il Milan disputa 147 partite e realizza 58 reti così distribuite: 114 (46 gol) in serie A, 19 (5 gol) in Coppa Italia, 12 (7 gol) nelle Coppe europee, 2 in Supercoppa di Lega.

Oltre agli scudetti '96 e '99, vanta alcuni importanti trofei a livello individuale, il più importante dei quali è il Pallone d'Oro, conquistato nel 1995; nello stesso anno si è anche aggiudicato il premio "FIFA World Player Of The Year". Nel 1999 è stato votato come giocatore africano del secolo.
Per tutti rimarrà:
Vedi l'allegato 302



Palmares:
Club
Campionato francese: 1
Paris SG: 1993-1994
Campionato italiano: 2
Milan: 1995-1996, 1998-1999
Coppa di Francia: 3
Monaco: 1990-1991
Paris SG: 1992-1993, 1994-1995
Coppa di Lega francese: 1
Paris SG: 1994-1995
Coppa d'Inghilterra: 1
Chelsea: 1999-2000
Individuale 
Calciatore africano dell'anno: 3
1989, 1994, 1995
BBC African Footballer of the Year: 1
1995
Pallone d'oro: 1
1995
FIFA World Player: 1
1995
Capocannoniere della Champions League: 1
1994-1995
Inserito nel FIFA 100


----------



## MilanNelCuore93 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Era il mio calciatore preferito quando ero piccolaaa! Grande Il Re Leoneee!


----------



## rossovero (22 Febbraio 2013)

Solo gol pesantissimi per King George!!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Febbraio 2013)

Lui è Simone insieme erano uno spettacolo
Non ho mai visto 2 attaccanti scambiarsi la palla così bene in area di rigore,avevano un intesa eccezionale


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Febbraio 2013)

ho visto qualche video e mi aveva impressionato...il gol contro il Verona poi è uno dei più belli di sempre


----------



## Canonista (22 Febbraio 2013)

Ma, alla fine, siamo sicuri sull'età? 

Un grande comunque, forza fisica inaudita, ma anche tanta tecnica. Giocasse oggi sarebbe sicuramente il più forte.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Febbraio 2013)

Che idolo Giorgione.......


----------



## The P (22 Febbraio 2013)

King George idolo indiscusso


----------



## pennyhill (22 Febbraio 2013)

Indimenticabile. Peccato sia arrivato non più giovanissimo, ma soprattutto in anni in cui il Milan non era propriamente stellare, riuscendo comunque a vincere due scudetti da protagonista. Considerando la poca competitività della Liberia, avrebbe potuto benissimo trascurare la nazionale, invece si faceva sempre trovare pronto, disposto a giocare anche in difesa.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (28 Febbraio 2013)

quanto lo amo!


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Febbraio 2013)

Il giocatore che mi ha fatto innamorare del Milan da ragazzino, è il mio idolo.



Eto'o + Drogba = Weah


----------



## Albijol (28 Febbraio 2013)

Ciuccio bene? (cit.)


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Febbraio 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Indimenticabile. Peccato sia arrivato non più giovanissimo, ma soprattutto in anni in cui il Milan non era propriamente stellare, riuscendo comunque a vincere due scudetti da protagonista. Considerando la poca competitività della Liberia, avrebbe potuto benissimo trascurare la nazionale, invece si faceva sempre trovare pronto, disposto a giocare anche in difesa.


Inoltre, se non ricordo male, mancò la qualificazione ai monadiali del 2002 per pochissimo...
Un peccato per un calciatore come lui non aver avuto la possbilità di giocare in un mondiale.


----------



## Jino (28 Febbraio 2013)

Non è mai stato un grande bomber, ma i suoi gol son sempre stati pesanti.


----------



## 2515 (3 Marzo 2013)

L'unico giocatore della storia ad apparire contemporaneamente alla voce assist e gol nella stessa azione. George non aveva bisogno di un assist-man, era l'assist-man di se stesso. Peccato per l'età in cui è arrivato al milan, arriva e vince il pallone d'oro. Grandissimo.
Eto'o non può nemmeno essere paragonato a lui, creatura superiore.


----------



## runner (26 Marzo 2013)

ma solo il gol da centrocampo palla al piede?

lo adoro tantissimo e devo dire che è stato uno dei pochi che mi ha fatto stare tranquillo dopo la cessione di Massaro


----------



## #Dodo90# (26 Marzo 2013)

Il mio primo grande idolo. Di lui ho pochissimi ricordi, ma tutti bellissimi. Dal gol al Verona, ai due gol alla Lazio nella doppia finale di Coppa Italia persa con 3 gol subiti negli ultimi 20 minuti, ma soprattutto la doppietta alla Juve a Torino. La sua corsa mano nella mano con Boban resterà indimenticabile.


----------



## rossonero_nel_cuore (27 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Eto'o + Drogba = Weah


Ma veramente!


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Marzo 2013)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il giocatore che mi ha fatto innamorare del Milan da ragazzino, è il mio idolo.
> 
> 
> 
> Eto'o + Drogba = Weah


Purtroppo credo proprio di no.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Marzo 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo proprio di no.



infatti...stiamo esagerando
va bene essere Milanisti, ma Eto'o e Drogba sono stati tra i più forti della loro epoca come Attaccanti


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (12 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo proprio di no.



invece si.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

ringhiodell'anima ha scritto:


> invece si.


È affetto, è affetto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Aprile 2013)

Questo è uno dei più belli che ha fatto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Purtroppo credo proprio di no.


Concordo.

Eto'o e Drogba sono stati due giocatori fortissimi anche loro... Eto'o è stato più forte di George, anche se amo Weah.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Eto'o e Drogba sono stati due giocatori fortissimi anche loro... Eto'o è stato più forte di George, anche se amo Weah.


Drogba è stato il trascinatore del Chelsea nella vittoria in CL e ancora fa il suo al Galatasaray, un campione a 360°. Eto'o un giocatore pazzesco, vinceva le partite da solo.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (13 Aprile 2013)

weah è stato un grande,ma credo che sia eto'o che drogba abbiano dimostrato di essere piu' completi e soprattutto piu' decisvi di lui,specialmente in ambito internazionale


----------



## The Ripper (14 Aprile 2013)

Weah è più forte di Drogba. Eto'o secondo me è quasi ai suoi livelli invece.
Weah segnava poco ma faceva gol da 3 punti, aveva eleganza, classe. Sapeva fare TUTTO. E' stato il mio idolo quando giocavo a calcio insieme a Massaro, Boban e Baggio.
Weah in ambito internazionale non èì stato decisivo come gli altri due per il semplice fatto che c'ha giocato molto meno rispetto ad Eto'o e Drogba. Col Milan c'ha giocato un solo anno mi sembra.
In ogni caso anche questa è una leggende metropolitana: in Champions ha segnato 13 gol in 22 partite, in Coppa Uefa mi sembra 15 in 20. L'anno prima di venire da noi è stato capocannoniere della Coppa Campioni portando praticamente da solo il PSG in semifinale contro di noi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2013)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Weah è più forte di Drogba. Eto'o secondo me è quasi ai suoi livelli invece.
> Weah segnava poco ma faceva gol da 3 punti, aveva eleganza, classe. Sapeva fare TUTTO. E' stato il mio idolo quando giocavo a calcio insieme a Massaro, Boban e Baggio.
> Weah in ambito internazionale non èì stato decisivo come gli altri due per il semplice fatto che c'ha giocato molto meno rispetto ad Eto'o e Drogba. Col Milan c'ha giocato un solo anno mi sembra.
> In ogni caso anche questa è una leggende metropolitana: in Champions ha segnato 13 gol in 22 partite, in Coppa Uefa mi sembra 15 in 20. *L'anno prima di venire da noi è stato capocannoniere della Coppa Campioni portando praticamente da solo il PSG in semifinale contro di noi*.


Su quest'onda di pensiero si potrebbe dire che Dorgba ha portato praticamente da solo il Chelsea alla vittoria della CL, in mezzo al Barcellona, al Real e al Bayern Monaco. Eto'o non le ha vinte da solo ma è stato protagonista di tutte e tre le CL vinte, me lo ricordo particolarmente l'anno dopo il triplete dove in campionato vinceva le partite davvero da solo, risolvendole dal nulla.
Voglio dire che Dorgba e Eto'o sono stati dei campioni di livello assoluto, Weah è stato sfortunato perché non ha avuto modo di esprimersi al meglio con quel Milan, probabilmente anche lui sarebbe stato decisivo in Europa però ad oggi i numeri danno ragione agli altri due e se vogliamo anche ignorarli quei numeri, non venitemi a dire che Dorgba e Eto'o messi insieme fanno Weah oppure che *forse forse* Didier e Samuel arrivano al livello di Weah. Come minimo bisogna metterli tutti sullo stesso piano e ai punti finiscono per vincere certamente l'ivoriano e il camerunense.


----------



## Djici (14 Aprile 2013)

avevo un poster grandezza naturale nella mia stanza di letto... ricordo ancora la paura di mia madre quando e entrata per la prima volta nella stanza.. 

un grandissimo. che coppia con ginola.

avrei voluto vedere un 4231 con baggio weah savicevic...


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Aprile 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Su quest'onda di pensiero si potrebbe dire che Dorgba ha portato praticamente da solo il Chelsea alla vittoria della CL, in mezzo al Barcellona, al Real e al Bayern Monaco. Eto'o non le ha vinte da solo ma è stato protagonista di tutte e tre le CL vinte, me lo ricordo particolarmente l'anno dopo il triplete dove in campionato vinceva le partite davvero da solo, risolvendole dal nulla.
> Voglio dire che Dorgba e Eto'o sono stati dei campioni di livello assoluto, Weah è stato sfortunato perché non ha avuto modo di esprimersi al meglio con quel Milan, probabilmente anche lui sarebbe stato decisivo in Europa però ad oggi i numeri danno ragione agli altri due e se vogliamo anche ignorarli quei numeri, non venitemi a dire che Dorgba e Eto'o messi insieme fanno Weah oppure che *forse forse* Didier e Samuel arrivano al livello di Weah. Come minimo bisogna metterli tutti sullo stesso piano e ai punti finiscono per vincere certamente l'ivoriano e il camerunense.


Per me Eto'o è sicuramente più forte di Weah. Weah faceva cose importanti, ma Eto'o per me è stato più forte del liberiano. Per quanto riguarda Drogba, secondo me anche se giocatori diversi e con caratteristiche diverse, sono all'incirca sullo stesso piano. Ovviamente si parla di giocatori diversi, che avrebbero potuto anche giocare insieme perchè come caratteristiche si sarebbero completati benissimo.


----------



## Clint Eastwood (14 Aprile 2013)

Ma io li metterei sullo stesso piano. A questi livelli faccio fatico a dire chi sia avanti di un soffio.
Poi Weah diciamo anche che eccetto il primo anno gioco' in un Milan minore, quello post-invincibili che usciva in coppa uefa col Bordeaux e arrivava 10/11esimo in campionato.

Grande Giorgione


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Aprile 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me Eto'o è sicuramente più forte di Weah. Weah faceva cose importanti, ma Eto'o per me è stato più forte del liberiano. Per quanto riguarda Drogba, secondo me anche se giocatori diversi e con caratteristiche diverse, sono all'incirca sullo stesso piano. Ovviamente si parla di giocatori diversi, che avrebbero potuto anche giocare insieme perchè come caratteristiche si sarebbero completati benissimo.


Anch'io sono d'accordo, però ci sono tanti varianti da considerare nella carriera di Re George. Se non altro come minimo bisogna metterli sullo stesso piano, poi si può ragionare su chi sia il più forte, assolutamente in disaccordo se diamo la precedenza a Weah soltanto perché è stato milanista e idolo di tantissimi di noi.


----------



## O Animal (1 Novembre 2013)

E' nell'olimpo dei migliori attaccanti di sempre, lo penserei anche se non fossi milanista, un giocatore fenomenale che non ha nulla da invidiare a *nessuno *dei big di questi anni.

Per i più giovani.. il coro originale era questo:

_Sei venuto fin qua
sei venuto fin qua
per vedere segnare Weah
ooooo oooooo...
_
Aveva velocità, potenza, senso del gol, colpo di testa, tecnica infinita, capacità acrobatiche... nel 1995 ha vinto il pallone d'oro perché nel pianeta non c'era nessuno come lui, era un vero marziano rispetto agli altri giocatori...

Metto due video sulla sua storia per farvi un'idea della bestia di giocatore che era... un mito:


----------



## O Animal (1 Novembre 2013)




----------



## DevilAway (1 Novembre 2013)

La "Hall of fame" mi fa venire una nostalgia maledetta... Poi mi risveglio sudato e guardo Zapata, Constant, Robinho...
Giorgino!!! Sei stato un grandissimo!


----------



## John Dunbar (21 Marzo 2014)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> weah è stato un grande,ma credo che sia eto'o che drogba abbiano dimostrato di essere piu' completi e soprattutto piu' decisvi di lui,specialmente in ambito internazionale



sono d'accordo per quanto riguarda etoo, che secondo me è di un altra categoria rispetto agli altri due.
Su Drogba non saprei.
Weah, non vogliatemene, secondo me è stato un po' sopravvalutato.
Grandissimo attaccante eh, per carità, spettacolare, potente, agile, tecnico, bello da vedere, avercene di attaccanti cosi, però non lo metterei nell'olimpo dei grandissimi.
Vuoi o non vuoi, stringi stringi un centravanti deve fare i gol, e lui, per carità gran lavoro offensivo e tutto quel che volete, ma non era un gran realizatore, e se vogliamo parlare di eccellenza, questo non può non pesare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (21 Marzo 2014)

John Dunbar ha scritto:


> sono d'accordo per quanto riguarda etoo, che secondo me è di un altra categoria rispetto agli altri due.
> Su Drogba non saprei.
> Weah, non vogliatemene, secondo me è stato un po' sopravvalutato.
> Grandissimo attaccante eh, per carità, spettacolare, potente, agile, tecnico, bello da vedere, avercene di attaccanti cosi, però non lo metterei nell'olimpo dei grandissimi.
> Vuoi o non vuoi, stringi stringi un centravanti deve fare i gol, e lui, per carità gran lavoro offensivo e tutto quel che volete, ma non era un gran realizatore, e se vogliamo parlare di eccellenza, questo non può non pesare.



Piuttosto era sottovalutato al suo arrivo. Ma ben presto fece cambiare idea a tutti. Gli ultimi anni non ha fatto tanti gol, purtroppo, ma c'è da dire che giocava esterno. E non batteva nè rigori e nè punizioni.


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (21 Marzo 2014)

Non si possono leggere certe cose. etoo e drogba più forti?


----------



## Il Re dell'Est (26 Gennaio 2016)

Intanto il figlio Timothy, classe 2000, gioca nelle giovanili del PSG ed ha iniziato con una tripletta... buon sangue non mente


----------



## BossKilla7 (26 Gennaio 2016)

Il Re dell'Est ha scritto:


> Intanto il figlio Timothy, classe 2000, gioca nelle giovanili del PSG ed ha iniziato con una tripletta... buon sangue non mente



Prendiamolo


----------



## Now i'm here (26 Gennaio 2016)

anni fa avevamo nelle giovanili un altro figlio, george Weah jr, ma ovviamente era una pippa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (26 Gennaio 2016)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E' nell'olimpo dei migliori attaccanti di sempre, lo penserei anche se non fossi milanista, un giocatore fenomenale che non ha nulla da invidiare a *nessuno *dei big di questi anni.
> 
> Per i più giovani.. il coro originale era questo:
> 
> ...


L'è chi l'è là, l'è George Weah; l'è là l'è chi, l'è Dugarry


----------



## Milanforever26 (26 Gennaio 2016)

è vero che Weah segnava poco, però segnava spesso gol penti e anche contro le big del campionato..non è che alzava la media con le triplette all'ultima in classifica..non era un bomber ma un attaccante moderno, molto tecnico e di grande carisma..
Diciamo che anche secondo me nel complesso della loro carriera Eto'o e Drogba gli sono stati superiori però nessuno dei due avev il suo carisma, questo è sicuro.
Mi è dispiaciuto molto quando non riuscì per poco a portare la Liberia ai mondiali, sarebbe stato molto bello (pensare che avrebbe potuto scegliere di giocare per la Francia man non lo fece per amore della sua patria)


----------



## MaschioAlfa (26 Gennaio 2016)

Ci basterebbe un mezzo weah per avere un attacco da bomba


----------



## mr.wolf (26 Gennaio 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'è chi l'è là, l'è George Weah; l'è là l'è chi, l'è Dugarry


mettiamoci pure...

Leo Leo na na na o
Leo Leo na na na o
tira di qua
tira di là
fai fare un gol a Giorgione Weah


----------



## Black (26 Gennaio 2016)

Mitico Weah! non segnava molto ma era devastante e spettacolare come pochi altri. Come spettacolo nelle giocate solo il divino Van Basten gli era superiore (Sheva è stato più prolifico e continuo). Il gol contro la Lazio all'olimpico quando si fumò mezza difesa con uno scatto è qualcosa di incredibile. Strapotere fisico!
Peccato che arrivò tardi al Milan e soprattutto alla fine del ciclo di Capello e si dovette subire i 2 pessimi anni in cui il Milan era a picco.
Lo ricordo sempre con grande affetto, anche perchè è stato un grande uomo che ha cercato di fare molto per il suo paese. Altro che i tamarri che sono nel Milan adesso.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Gennaio 2016)

King George non si discute, si adora e basta.


----------



## folletto (28 Gennaio 2016)

Ha chiamato *Milanista* uno dei suoi figli. Eroe


----------



## __king george__ (27 Aprile 2016)

in questo momento "alienante" per ogni tifoso rossonero cerco di consolarmi scrivendo in questo spazio:
il mio nick è riferito proprio a lui...per me il piu grande di tutti (probabilmente non lo era ma sono di parte )

non aggiungo altro a quello che avete già detto sulle sue peculiarità/caratteristiche tecniche se non una cosa:
era incredibilmente avanti nel tempo come giocatore...nel senso che tanti giocatori del passato (anche i piu grandi) oggi sarebbero palesemente fuori tempo:chi perchè soffrirebbe le marcature strette,chi perche troppo lento per il calcio di ora,ecc. beh giorgione sarebbe fortissimo anche in questa epoca...sia a livello tecnico che soprattutto a livello fisico/atletico


----------



## dhorasoosarebbetitolare (28 Aprile 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> in questo momento "alienante" per ogni tifoso rossonero cerco di consolarmi scrivendo in questo spazio:
> il mio nick è riferito proprio a lui...per me il piu grande di tutti (probabilmente non lo era ma sono di parte )
> 
> non aggiungo altro a quello che avete già detto sulle sue peculiarità/caratteristiche tecniche se non una cosa:
> era incredibilmente avanti nel tempo come giocatore...nel senso che tanti giocatori del passato (anche i piu grandi) oggi sarebbero palesemente fuori tempo:chi perchè soffrirebbe le marcature strette,chi perche troppo lento per il calcio di ora,ecc. beh giorgione sarebbe fortissimo anche in questa epoca...sia a livello tecnico che soprattutto a livello fisico/atletico



A me non toglierà mai nessuno il sospetto della cartà di identità truccata. Secondo me ha 5 anni in più di quelli dichiarati.
Fosse vero, ci siamo persi il miglior George in africa.


----------



## The Ripper (28 Aprile 2016)

Raga Weah segnava "poco" ma ogni suo gol era pesante. Gol da 3 punti. E poi faceva la differenza, bucava la difesa.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Aprile 2016)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ha chiamato *Milanista* uno dei suoi figli. Eroe



Si ma quello forte e lo fa giocare al PSG, noi ci siamo beccati quella sola di George jr 


Comunque uno dei miei idoli di sempre


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (12 Agosto 2016)

Un grande il mitico George
Peccato solo per la mancanza d'opportunismo sotto porta...avesse avuto anche quella sarebbe stato perfetto
Vederlo a S.Siro è stato un piacere...tecnica sopraffina e stapotere fisico...e che giocate!!!
Indimenticabile il coast to coast contro il Verona
Ero allo stadio quel giorno...seduto al secondo anello verde sopra alla porta dove King George ha depositato la palla dopo essersi fatto tutto il campo come fosse un tracciato da slalom speciale...ha schivato gli avversari come fossero paletti
E' stata un'attesa snervante dove ad ogni contrasto avversario temevo si interrompesse quella leggendaria cavalcata ma Giorgione ha tenuto duro ed una volta depositata la palla in rete San Siro è letteralmente esploso...che bei ricordi...Grazie infinite Re Leone


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2017)

Pareva giocasse in pantofole.
Lo amavo cosi tanto da dormire con la sua maglia. Mitico king george!!!!


----------



## kurt hamrin rotterdam (6 Aprile 2017)

Fosse arrivato un anno prima avremmo un'altra Champions in bacheca


----------



## __king george__ (28 Dicembre 2017)

complimenti Presidente!


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (9 Gennaio 2018)

l'ho amato alla follia.
buon lavoro presidente.


----------



## Eziomare (9 Gennaio 2018)

Chiunque abbia vissuto quegli anni, per quanto molto giovane, non puo' non serbarne un ricordo indelebile.
Letteralmente un idolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Gennaio 2018)

Ho ancora il poster in camera e non lo leverò mai.


----------



## ignaxio (10 Gennaio 2018)

l'ho adorato, ma l'ho avuto al mio primo fantacalcio della vita e il suo ultimo al Milan.. media del 4 garantita eheh


----------

